# Calling all type 2's



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm type 2 diet and exercise and have good control at the moment but I was wondering how long I could expect to maintain good control without medication.  

I know it's not the same for everyone but I would be very interested to learn how long other type 2's have lasted on diet and exercise alone which might give me a rough idea.

Thanks.  Jill.


----------



## Steff (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Jill,
Theres some type 2s on here who have been D/E for years,personally i lasted  3 month I would of liked to have stayed D/E for alot longer but I had shocking care at the start of my diabetes and was left alone with no help or nothing and had no clue what i was eating....so i was put on Metformin within 3 months.Theres no reason why you should not remain D/E if your diet is good and you look after your BS levels.

how long have you  been d/e?


----------



## Donald (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Jill can not add any more then them what steffi said I lasted about 4 month then put on metformin


----------



## pippin (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Jill my dad is diet/exercise diagnosed January 2011 so far he hasn't been prescribed medication for his diabetes.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jill said:


> I'm type 2 diet and exercise and have good control at the moment but I was wondering how long I could expect to maintain good control without medication.
> 
> ll.



hi Jill,

How are you defining "good control" ? 
What are you 2 hour numbers and HbA1c ?


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I'm about 18 months and counting on diet and exercise only. Last HbA1c was 5.9% and will be getting another in December.

My last few, 2hr after eating spot readings were :-

5.0, 6.7, 4.3, 5.3, 6.2 and 5.5.

So I think that I'm still on the straight and narrow for now.

Andy


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Well I'm about 18 months and counting on diet and exercise only. Last HbA1c was 5.9% and will be getting another in December.
> 
> My last few, 2hr after eating spot readings were :-
> 
> ...



Hi Andy, how have you managed this? Be interested to know what your eating plan is like? Amanda


----------



## Katieb (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Well I'm about 18 months and counting on diet and exercise only. Last HbA1c was 5.9% and will be getting another in December.
> 
> My last few, 2hr after eating spot readings were :-
> 
> ...



Andy

Were they higher than that when you were first diagnosed? If not how long til you got them at that level and what else did you do (e.g. weight loss, exercise, diet)? I'm new to this and working hard to keep my BG under control following diagnosis of Prediabetes.

Katie


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 28, 2011)

Katieb said:


> Andy
> 
> Were they higher than that when you were first diagnosed? If not how long til you got them at that level and what else did you do (e.g. weight loss, exercise, diet)? I'm new to this and working hard to keep my BG under control following diagnosis of Prediabetes.
> 
> Katie



Hi Katie,
I've only just been diagnosed; haven't been advised to test by nurse but am working hard to eat healty and lose weight (lost 21 pounds since 1st July); really hoping I can control this with diet/exercise but don't know what my 
hbA1c test is. Are you testing? if so, was this advised by you're GP? Kind regards, Amanda


----------



## Katieb (Aug 28, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Katie,
> I've only just been diagnosed; haven't been advised to test by nurse but am working hard to eat healty and lose weight (lost 21 pounds since 1st July); really hoping I can control this with diet/exercise but don't know what my
> hbA1c test is. Are you testing? if so, was this advised by you're GP? Kind regards, Amanda



Hi Amanda

Have been told that my numbers not yet high enough to put me into the diagnosis category, so was sent away and told to eat a low GI/low fat diet, lose weight and increase exercise and come back in a year! (I had an OGTT and HBa1CT) That was it! I have a friend who is a diabetic nurse who advised me to test to see what spikes my BG and what to avoid (Chinese food, white wine, refined white flour products etc). I have therefore been testing since diagnosed in May and this has helped to give me an indication of what I can/cannot tolerate so easily. Looking at the numbers of some of the Type 2s on this site, some are better than mine! My waking BG is usually mid 6s, 1 hour after eating a heavily carbed meal can take me to mid 7, but if I eat low carb meals my BG doesn't rise much above my average of 5.8. Also I have found that a brisk walk after meals helps my  numbers. I didn't ask my HBa1C result (silly me!) wish I had! This site, testing and reading others' experiences has given me a great insight into how I can best control my prediabetes for as long as poss. Good to talk to you.

Katiexx PS. Have lost a stone and a half since May - congrats on your weight loss so far!


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 28, 2011)

Katieb said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> Have been told that my numbers not yet high enough to put me into the diagnosis category, so was sent away and told to eat a low GI/low fat diet, lose weight and increase exercise and come back in a year! (I had an OGTT and HBa1CT) That was it! I have a friend who is a diabetic nurse who advised me to test to see what spikes my BG and what to avoid (Chinese food, white wine, refined white flour products etc). I have therefore been testing since diagnosed in May and this has helped to give me an indication of what I can/cannot tolerate so easily. Looking at the numbers of some of the Type 2s on this site, some are better than mine! My waking BG is usually mid 6s, 1 hour after eating a heavily carbed meal can take me to mid 7, but if I eat low carb meals my BG doesn't rise much above my average of 5.8. Also I have found that a brisk walk after meals helps my  numbers. I didn't ask my HBa1C result (silly me!) wish I had! This site, testing and reading others' experiences has given me a great insight into how I can best control my prediabetes for as long as poss. Good to talk to you. What's your history?
> 
> Katiexx PS. Have lost a stone and a half since May!



Hi Katie,
I recently had a scan because I have IBS. Found fat in my liver (fatty liver) and told me to cut down on saturated fats. I don't have any diabetic symptoms although my brother has had type 2 for the past 5 years. I wanted to know how I got fat in my liver and read the internet - it mentoned diabetis and I asked my GP to check for me. My fasting came back as 7.4 and my random 11.7 (both outside the guidelines for diagnosis). I've received little information from my GP except given a handout and sent away. Its been pretty traumatic especially when you don't know what you should be doing. I had a blood test on Thursday and nurse advised against testing. I've ordered a free on-line tester but have to wait 28 days - don't know whether to just go out and buy one. I'm just going day by day - I've cut out all saturated fats; sugars and am losing weight, around 1-2lb per week. I also walk 10,000 steps a day and don't drink - but don't know if what I am eating is sufficient because I don't eat bread (eat wholemeal pitta); don't eat potatoes but eat plenty of fresh veg; salad; fish etc.... Its all confusing isn't it; I don't know if the knowing is better than not knowing...my poor husband (I'm driivng him mad - turning into a hypocondriac.


----------



## Katieb (Aug 28, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Katie,
> I recently had a scan because I have IBS. Found fat in my liver (fatty liver) and told me to cut down on saturated fats. I don't have any diabetic symptoms although my brother has had type 2 for the past 5 years. I wanted to know how I got fat in my liver and read the internet - it mentoned diabetis and I asked my GP to check for me. My fasting came back as 7.4 and my random 11.7 (both outside the guidelines for diagnosis). I've received little information from my GP except given a handout and sent away. Its been pretty traumatic especially when you don't know what you should be doing. I had a blood test on Thursday and nurse advised against testing. I've ordered a free on-line tester but have to wait 28 days - don't know whether to just go out and buy one. I'm just going day by day - I've cut out all saturated fats; sugars and am losing weight, around 1-2lb per week. I also walk 10,000 steps a day and don't drink - but don't know if what I am eating is sufficient because I don't eat bread (eat wholemeal pitta); don't eat potatoes but eat plenty of fresh veg; salad; fish etc.... Its all confusing isn't it; I don't know if the knowing is better than not knowing...my poor husband (I'm driivng him mad - turning into a hypocondriac.



Hi Amanda

I know just how you feel!!! I'm similar! My husband also demented with me because he says I'm making too much fuss because I don't (yet) have diabetes! My dad and grandma both had it, so I am told that I more than likely will get it in the end no matter what I do, but the healthy lifestyle will help to delay it. I do eat potatoes incidentally - not ofen and only new ones (low GI) and a very small portion (3 small ones at most). I also have an occasional slice of wholegrain bread and a small portion of wholewheat pasta prob once a week. None of these spike my BG. Buying a meter and testing has helped me to discover this. I am trying not to obsess about D but I think that knowledge is power, so the more I know, the better controlled my BG will be. I am trying, though, to resist the tempation to test too frequently. I think once or twice a week now would be ok, especially as the test strips are so expensive! What you are eating is sufficient if you feel it is and are not still hungry and only by testing will you really know what effect it has on your BG. Good luck and I'd love you to keep in touch.

Katiexxx


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 28, 2011)

Katieb said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> I know just how you feel!!! I'm similar! My husband also demented with me because he says I'm making too much fuss because I don't (yet) have diabetes! My dad and grandma both had it, so I am told that I more than likely will get it in the end no matter what I do, but the healthy lifestyle will help to delay it. I do eat potatoes incidentally - not ofen and only new ones (low GI) and a very small portion (3 small ones at most). I also have an occasional slice of wholegrain bread and a small portion of wholewheat pasta prob once a week. None of these spike my BG. Buying a meter and testing has helped me to discover this. I am trying not to obsess about D but I think that knowledge is power, so the more I know, the better controlled my BG will be. I am trying, though, to resist the tempation to test too frequently. I think once or twice a week now would be ok, especially as the test strips are so expensive! What you are eating is sufficient if you feel it is and are not still hungry and only by testing will you really know what effect it has on your BG. Good luck and I'd love you to keep in touch.
> 
> Katiexxx



Hi Katie, I'm looking at buying a Accu-chek tester so that I can start testing - but like you I don't want to obsess about it. The last couple of weeks have been awful - tears; tears; tears - I'm reading too much internet and scaring myself silly. My grandfather had it; my brother had it; so its genetic but I'm working hard on getting fit - giving myself a chance. The one thing I have learnt is I have to start being nice to myself because life is to short to worry about the unknown and spend so much time obsessing about it and neglecting my husband and son. Next thing on my to do list - learn to swim and have brought a cossie!!!


----------



## Katieb (Aug 28, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Katie, I'm looking at buying a Accu-chek tester so that I can start testing - but like you I don't want to obsess about it. The last couple of weeks have been awful - tears; tears; tears - I'm reading too much internet and scaring myself silly. My grandfather had it; my brother had it; so its genetic but I'm working hard on getting fit - giving myself a chance. The one thing I have learnt is I have to start being nice to myself because life is to short to worry about the unknown and spend so much time obsessing about it and neglecting my husband and son. Next thing on my to do list - learn to swim and have brought a cossie!!!



Hey good for you!! Me, I've taken up running (well kind of!)!! I run a bit, walk a lot, run a bit, walk a lot... I'm rubbish at it, but I'm not giving up!! I too was really tearful to begin with, but that passes then you just get determined to take it on and live your life! You are so right about neglecting loved ones. My husband and 2 girls are so precious and I am grateful for a wonderful family. I am also so grateful for this site where I can spill my fears without judgement! Happy swimming!  Katiexx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2011)

Katie and Amanda, there is nothing wrong with educating yourselves about diabetes and how it can be managed. The things you will learn about how your body works will be of great value to you throughout your lives - I have learned so much in the past three years it has astonished me how simplistic my assumptions used to be. Don't let people put you down for seeking knowledge to keep you healthy


----------



## Katieb (Aug 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Katie and Amanda, there is nothing wrong with educating yourselves about diabetes and how it can be managed. The things you will learn about how your body works will be of great value to you throughout your lives - I have learned so much in the past three years it has astonished me how simplistic my assumptions used to be. Don't let people put you down for seeking knowledge to keep you healthy



Thankyou Katiex


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 29, 2011)

I was diagnosed over 3 years ago age of 35. Bs was 23 at diagnosis I was quite ill but put it down to tiredness over work etc.

I saw a specialist privately and was on metformin in 4 weeks. I lost 3 stone in 7 month.2 stone of it in the first 3 month. I was put on insulin within 10 months. 

I did everything to get myself well, low fat no sugar eating and also took up running.  I'm 10 & 1/2 stone want to lose more but the weight is stuck. I did get down to 10 stone 2 , maybe it is more muscle making me heavier 

I can't manage without meds. Tried it my numbers rocket sky high. Even with the healthy eating and exercise.

Everyone's body works differently, while do I need lots of meds when others don't? Who knows. 

So long as you do everything possible to help yourself, it is better in the long run, with or without medication. If it is without, the better. I wish I could have none but for whatever reason I need it.


----------



## grufflybear (Aug 29, 2011)

With medication or not I would urge you to keep learning about fine tuning your diet, it is not as simple as just chosing generally known healthy options, some of them, like wholemeal bread, are not so good if you are diabetic and careful selection of the right carbohydrates and quantities is vital to success at controlling BG levels.  I  think others too worry about becoming obsessive about using a meter but knowledge  of how your own body reacts is very important.  So I took the plunge and tested against advice from GP and i am very obsessive by nature but I have now reached a testing regime which is very moderate having experimented more intensively at first.  Sounds a bit odd but in the earliest days when I was very scared of what would happen the meter made me feel in control at least in the sense that I didn't have to guess what was happening and fear the worst.

Long term some seem to be able to control using diet and exercise alone but I am sure they do it armed with information from self testing.  Even if you do find you need meds too then at least you will be doing everything you can yourself , eating well and keeping fit.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 29, 2011)

grufflybear said:


> With medication or not I would urge you to keep learning about fine tuning your diet, it is not as simple as just chosing generally known healthy options, some of them, like wholemeal bread, are not so good if you are diabetic and careful selection of the right carbohydrates and quantities is vital to success at controlling BG levels.  I  think others too worry about becoming obsessive about using a meter but knowledge  of how your own body reacts is very important.  So I took the plunge and tested against advice from GP and i am very obsessive by nature but I have now reached a testing regime which is very moderate having experimented more intensively at first.  Sounds a bit odd but in the earliest days when I was very scared of what would happen the meter made me feel in control at least in the sense that I didn't have to guess what was happening and fear the worst.
> 
> Long term some seem to be able to control using diet and exercise alone but I am sure they do it armed with information from self testing.  Even if you do find you need meds too then at least you will be doing everything you can yourself , eating well and keeping fit.



Thanks for that - I am going to buy a tester today. Can I ask what treatment you are receiving? Amanda


----------



## grufflybear (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes of course you may ask, I should put it in my profile    At present I am just controlling BG using diet and exercise, I had a bit of weight to lose but I am now near ideal BMI for my age and height.  I did research links on here to find out about Glycemic Index of carbs which is most important and I have been very strict about my food regime, I prefer that word to diet, I still have some slightly high readings but now that my weight is well down I seem to be pretty successful.  Read up on testing times, before meals, 2 hours after, waking up etc., you may not like the results at first but better to face up to them now and see just how much you can achieve yourself.  I still have to work on bedtime routines to overcome the wake up higher reading (Dawn phenomenon ) and that is where I still test most often to see if I am reducing the effect.   Incidentally I found that by concentrating on the diebetic effect of foods and counting calories until I had a good natural instinct for quantites I actually lost weight without focusing on that aspect too much.
The extent to which you can control yourself depends on the level of damage that has already taken place in your natural insulin/glucose/pancreas/ liver system but my GP said that he was ok to give me at least 6 months to work it with diet and exercise before he would consider the meds requirement.    Make the comittment, it is worth it from every aspect.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 29, 2011)

grufflybear said:


> Yes of course you may ask, I should put it in my profile    At present I am just controlling BG using diet and exercise, I had a bit of weight to lose but I am now near ideal BMI for my age and height.  I did research links on here to find out about Glycemic Index of carbs which is most important and I have been very strict about my food regime, I prefer that word to diet, I still have some slightly high readings but now that my weight is well down I seem to be pretty successful.  Read up on testing times, before meals, 2 hours after, waking up etc., you may not like the results at first but better to face up to them now and see just how much you can achieve yourself.  I still have to work on bedtime routines to overcome the wake up higher reading (Dawn phenomenon ) and that is where I still test most often to see if I am reducing the effect.   Incidentally I found that by concentrating on the diebetic effect of foods and counting calories until I had a good natural instinct for quantites I actually lost weight without focusing on that aspect too much.
> The extent to which you can control yourself depends on the level of damage that has already taken place in your natural insulin/glucose/pancreas/ liver system but my GP said that he was ok to give me at least 6 months to work it with diet and exercise before he would consider the meds requirement.    Make the comittment, it is worth it from every aspect.



Appreciate above - have bought myself an Accu-check and would appreciate some testing advice. What type of readings should I be looking at. I thought I'll start in the morning before breakfast and then 2hrs later to see if what I'm eating for breakfast is good or bad for me. Do same at lunch time test 2 hours before and then 2 hours after. Want to start off slow because at the moment I'm not really sure I know what I'm doing...and I know I'll panic at first as results are likely to be high. Amanda


----------



## grufflybear (Aug 29, 2011)

There is much advice about timings, I tested just before I began each meal then 2 hours after I started eating it, the food begins to have its effect when you start to eat the meal.   If you also test when you first wake you may also find that dawn phenomenon, your body naturally gets sugars going to help you wake up but in diabetics this of course may not then be controlled, actually eating breakfast then controls this..  So don't be dis-heartened if your levels are low before lunch and dinner but higher before breakfast.
After you get the hang of it some also test 1 hour after beginning a meal, level will likely be high but gives a measure of just how well your body can still cope with the real peaks.
Can't emphasise enough that we are all different, some people for instance apparently find they cannot eat any kind of cereal at breakfast but can have a modest bowl in the evening.
The accu check will come with a diary and you can use that as a guide to when you test,   it seems a lot but remember that you wont need to carry on doing so frequently once you find out basic foods and meals which "work".  At the same time you have to remember that you also need to eat a balance of the essential fibre minerals vitamins etc., there are some very good "diet" apps which help you keep track of the breakdown of your food.

And if I may add once personal piece of advice, try to forget "treat" mentality, it seems tough but I am happier looking forward to the delicious food I _can_ eat rather than pining after those which I have had to put behind me, much safer way to avoid lapses !

check the advice on Diabetes UK for testing times... http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes_care/Diabetes_and_blood_glucose.html
you will also find guideline levels to aim for but it is important to understanding what you are doing or you could end up kidding yourself  by taking too many test at low times or vice versa and then depressing yourself if they always seemed too high.

And keep asking questions, everybody on here has different experiences but there will always be many with very similar feelings and frustrations which they have worked through.  Take it step by step, I was very confused at first but quickly got the hang of it and it is so very rewarding to see real results.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2011)

grufflybear said:


> ...check the advice on Diabetes UK for testing times... http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes_care/Diabetes_and_blood_glucose.html
> ...



Just wanted to point out that diabetes.co.uk is not Diabetes UK - they are http://www.diabetes.org.uk/ - it's a common misconception. Apparently a few years back a commercial company bought up all the possible domain names for all sorts of health conditions, including diabetes, and then sold them on. When I was first diagnosed I thought for quite a while thatthe .co.uk site was DUK! I beleive their forum is run by an ex-employee of DUK.

For testing schedules I'd suggest reading Alan S's 'Test, Review, Adjust':

http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html


----------



## muddlethru (Aug 29, 2011)

I was diagnosed in 2002 and have just been on diet control and so far no medication. I keep pretty much between 4-7 mark and after meals usually stay under max 10. although I know now they say 8.5 after meals but 10 was what I was told all those years ago. Fingers crossed I can stay off any medication for some time. It is hard not eating what I really want to eat and watching everyone else stuff themselves but so far it has paid off.


----------



## Barb3234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow Muddlethru, your words make happy reading. I think you show that it can be done with enough determination and of course the good fortune to have perhaps caught it early. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 29, 2011)

muddlethru said:


> I was diagnosed in 2002 and have just been on diet control and so far no medication. I keep pretty much between 4-7 mark and after meals usually stay under max 10. although I know now they say 8.5 after meals but 10 was what I was told all those years ago. Fingers crossed I can stay off any medication for some time. It is hard not eating what I really want to eat and watching everyone else stuff themselves but so far it has paid off.



You've done brilliantly - I've bought myself a Accu-check tester today and have tested 2 hours after lunch and my reading was 7.1; Can you just explain the 4-7/10 figures. I appreciate everyone is different and I'm trying hard to continue losing weight and doing physical exercise (I haven't been prescribed any medication and nurse told me not to test but I'm with you guys, if you don't check how do you know what you're putting in your mouth is agreeable/not agreeable) - if I can help myself (even if I can become a yummy mummy in the process) more than I'm up for any tips; suggestions etc... Do you follow a certain diet? Amanda


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2011)

Steffie.  I'm sorry to hear about the poor treatment/advice you experienced at diagnosis; you're always such a help to everyone it seems unfair that you couldn't get the help you needed.  You seem to be coping very well now so that's encouraging.

Mcdonagh47.  My last three HbA1c's were 5.9 5.9 5.8.  Testing after 2 hours roughly between 6 and 8.5 so that possibly could be improved upon.  I was diagnosed almost two years ago so thought I was managing fairly well. 

Thanks to all who responded to my post.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Jill & Andy both of you are shinning example.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 29, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Andy, how have you managed this? Be interested to know what your eating plan is like? Amanda



Sorry Amanda, I wasn't ignoring you. I've been away most of today and also missed your reply anyway.

I suspect my eating plan may not be suitable for you because I believe that my pancreas is still pumping out a reasonable amount of insulin. My problem was that I wasn't using it properly due to being overweight (otherwise known as insulin resistance).

Since diagnosis, I'd lost around 50lbs and this means I can be a little more relaxed with the level of carbs I eat without it impacting my levels too much.

Typically I have porage for breakfast (the recommended serving on the packet) plus a banana. From what other people have said on this forum I know that both of those can cause some peoples levels to go haywire, but it doesn't for me (more often than not I'm back in the 4's within 2hrs ... I seem to be very insulin sensitive in the mornings ... but that is just a hunch).

Lunch varies between a bowl of soup and 2 slices of granary bread, half a can of beans on 2 slices of granary toast or grilled mackerel in tomato sauce on toast (yep, 2 slices of granary). Plus an apple.

Evening meal varies greatly but usually consists of some variety of meat or quorn concoction plus 3 small new potatoes and assorted veg. Plus 1 or 2 clementines (2 if they're particularly small).

Of course this is the 'perfect' day and I sometimes don't keep to the plan! 

p.s. This is also my 'weight loss' diet because I'm still angling to lose another stone ... some time!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 29, 2011)

Katieb said:


> Andy
> 
> Were they higher than that when you were first diagnosed? If not how long til you got them at that level and what else did you do (e.g. weight loss, exercise, diet)? I'm new to this and working hard to keep my BG under control following diagnosis of Prediabetes.
> 
> Katie



Straight out of hospital I was still in double figures after meals, but that was more because I was still eating pre-diagnosis portions (14.3, 12.4 and 10.9) but then it quickly settled into 8's and 9's pretty regularly with the odd major blip when I still ate something that I reacted badly to (like bowls of fruit and fibre cereal).

It looks like I started hitting the better levels around 3months later and that's when I ditched the metformin.

I did start the exercise the moment I left hospital and have kept it up ever since. I mainly concentrated on brisk walking (started slowly at first because  I often kept getting false hypo symptoms), but now I can maintain a good 4mph pace for 60-90mins.

I also threw in the odd rowing machine sessions (again built up slowly up to my current maximum of 10km taking around 37mins).

So, the levels I get now are probably due to the mix of exercise, diet and weight loss. They all played their part.

Andy


----------



## hotchop (Aug 29, 2011)

I was diagnosed in the january, immediately put on metformin then met plus glic then off glic then background levemir within 3 months and 18 months later im on novorapid too.

Ive sort of played with the medication myself a bit but I cannot come off the novorapid. 

I reduced my carb intake for this purpose and failed to control my bs by diet alone.

Ive been a 3 times a week at the gym girl since last september and although ive toned up really well and feel lots better, my bs was still high as I didnt have enough insulin to maintain the excercise.

Novorapid is my best friend and I realise that there is nothing I could have done to prevent this and I accept that this is a way of life.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 30, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Straight out of hospital I was still in double figures after meals, but that was more because I was still eating pre-diagnosis portions (14.3, 12.4 and 10.9) but then it quickly settled into 8's and 9's pretty regularly with the odd major blip when I still ate something that I reacted badly to (like bowls of fruit and fibre cereal).
> 
> It looks like I started hitting the better levels around 3months later and that's when I ditched the metformin.
> 
> ...



I've also started losing weight - I've lost 21 1b since 1st July and walk 10-11,000 steps per day (I've taken up the courage to learn to swim......); once I feel its achievable I'm going to do 30mins on the cross-trainer as well. I just took my first morning test and was a 5 (don't know if this is good/bad); I know what I'm doing may not stop me having to go onto medication/insulin but I'm determined to give myself a fighting chance. You're an inspiration


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> I've also started losing weight - I've lost 21 1b since 1st July and walk 10-11,000 steps per day (I've taken up the courage to learn to swim......); once I feel its achievable I'm going to do 30mins on the cross-trainer as well. I just took my first morning test and was a 5 (don't know if this is good/bad); I know what I'm doing may not stop me having to go onto medication/insulin but I'm determined to give myself a fighting chance. You're an inspiration



I think a 5 on waking is very good. I'd certainly be very satisfied with that.

Well done on your weight loss and I think that you're an inspiration too with your determination and progress!

Andy


----------



## Katieb (Aug 30, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Straight out of hospital I was still in double figures after meals, but that was more because I was still eating pre-diagnosis portions (14.3, 12.4 and 10.9) but then it quickly settled into 8's and 9's pretty regularly with the odd major blip when I still ate something that I reacted badly to (like bowls of fruit and fibre cereal).
> 
> It looks like I started hitting the better levels around 3months later and that's when I ditched the metformin.
> 
> ...



Wow Andy you've done really well!! Because I'm prediabetic, I too am producing more insulin than a diabetic I guess and also like you I have some weight to lose (have lost 21 pounds since diagnosis in May with another 28 to go!). I need to step up the exercise a bit more (I have started to run (ish!) ie. walk a lot/run a little/walk a lot etc!!). I also walk the dogs half an hour twice a day, but I need to include more hills! I am also getting my head round testing to see what I can/cannot tolerate so well. Reading your post strikes a real chord with me and you have given me faith that I can do this! Katie


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2011)

Katieb said:


> Wow Andy you've done really well!! Because I'm prediabetic, I too am producing more insulin than a diabetic I guess and also like you I have some weight to lose (have lost 21 pounds since diagnosis in May with another 28 to go!). I need to step up the exercise a bit more (I have started to run (ish!) ie. walk a lot/run a little/walk a lot etc!!). I also walk the dogs half an hour twice a day, but I need to include more hills! I am also getting my head round testing to see what I can/cannot tolerate so well. Reading your post strikes a real chord with me and you have given me faith that I can do this! Katie



I'm in danger of turning this into a mutual appreciation society! 

Like Newtothis, I think you've done a lot better than I had, so I am very impressed. 

There will be times when the progress slows or even reverses though. The thing is not to fall to the temptation of giving up. For me, just thinking about how rubbish I felt is incentive enough to get back on track (which is where I am now after a 'naughty but fun' period!).

Good luck (not that you need it, I think).

Andy


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 30, 2011)

My waking up was 5. 2hrs after breakfast porridge oats (yuk); cup of tea (drop of milk/no sugar) 7.2. Is this good? I'm going to try weetabix tomorrow because the oats were disgusting....


----------



## Katieb (Aug 30, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> My waking up was 5. 2hrs after breakfast porridge oats (yuk); cup of tea (drop of milk/no sugar) 7.2. Is this good? I'm going to try weetabix tomorrow because the oats were disgusting....



Hi Amanda. Your waking BG is brill at 5! Mine has never gone below 6.2! I'd love to know how to get this down! I understand the dawn phenomenon (ie body releases a surge in glucose early morning to prepare you for waking up). I'm just hoping with the weight loss/exercise this will improve. I love my porridge and blueberries in the morning. Used to always have weetabix but have found this pushes my BG higher than porridge. At weekends I opt for scrambled eggs, egg and bacon or, if feeling decadent, smoked salmon and scrambled eggs!! Yum!! Katiexx


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 30, 2011)

I was doing diet and exercise for three months but had to go on metformin which I had to keep upping until I was on 2000mg a day.I lost three stone in 18 months but it still wasn't enough and then went straight onto levemir and novorapid for all meals.


----------



## evedan (Aug 31, 2011)

I was diagnosed type 2 3yrs ago and still not on any medication....i have managed to keep things under control with diet and exercise. I was nearly 10stone but have managed to get to just under 9stone and have stayed the same for 2yrs. My next review is in December.I don't do any testing at the moment!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2011)

Evedan,

That's brilliant and very encouraging to hear.  We're all different and sadly some people need help sooner than others but three years is great.

Jill


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 8, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> My waking up was 5. 2hrs after breakfast porridge oats (yuk); cup of tea (drop of milk/no sugar) 7.2. Is this good? I'm going to try weetabix tomorrow because the oats were disgusting....



5.x to 7.2 is very good newtothis. If you continue with that success you coulr try an occasional 1 hour test to make sure you've not missed the 'peak' your BG reached, but otherwise that's a great result I'd say.

I'll be interested to see how you get on with Weetabix - despite it being high-ish fibre and despite what the adverts say about slow release it is usually measured in the 70s for GI. This means that on average out of 100 or so people, they had more of a rise eating weetabix than they would eating, say... chocolate... about the same as a jam doughnut 

Of course GI being averages there's no guarantee that your results won't be quite different.

Do you like toast? I find Burgen soya and linseed bread great for controlled levels after breakfast - even with a little jam added


----------



## trophywench (Sep 8, 2011)

hee hee Mike - Lozzark over on 'my other' forum once gave me an exact explanation about Weetabix and how the manufacturing process took anything good out of it, hence why they say on the packets 'Added this!' or 'Added that!' - to make you believe you are getting extra nutrients whereas what you are really getting is pile of almost nothing with a bit of this and that that the mfrs took out! - and they don't necessarily put all they took out, back in .......


----------



## Katieb (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad I eat more porridge and blueberries these days! I always thought Weetabix was good for you! Will study it's affect on my BG more closely methinks! Katie


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 8, 2011)

trophywench said:


> hee hee Mike - Lozzark over on 'my other' forum once gave me an exact explanation about Weetabix and how the manufacturing process took anything good out of it, hence why they say on the packets 'Added this!' or 'Added that!' - to make you believe you are getting extra nutrients whereas what you are really getting is pile of almost nothing with a bit of this and that that the mfrs took out! - and they don't necessarily put all they took out, back in .......



Yes Lozzark has a knack of being able to explain these things very well... I think I read/was part of a very similar discussion 

To do with how crushed and mashed the grains are I think (hence why seedy bread is better than 'wholemeal' because the carbs in the seeds are much much harder to get at. Apparently even 'stoneground' often has a better profile than machine-milled wholemeal because the stones are not as efficient at milling the flour.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

Weetabix saved my life when I was a baby - it was the only solid food I could keep down and finally started to put on weight after a very shaky start in life  I've got a box in the kitchen that is unopened and rapidly approaching its 'chuck it out for the birds' date...


----------



## trophywench (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL at Northie - I still like it the baby way - 1 weetabix, a few grains of granulated Sweetex and has to be *hot* milk! 

I was still eating Farex - hot milk and with sugar - when I was 9, cos I liked it that much. ROFL  Then they invented Frosties and I was transformed into a Normal* Child overnight.  * give or take ....

But of course I didn't get diabetes till I was 22 - so I could!


----------



## Muzzie501 (Sep 10, 2011)

Jill said:


> I'm type 2 diet and exercise and have good control at the moment but I was wondering how long I could expect to maintain good control without medication.
> 
> I know it's not the same for everyone but I would be very interested to learn how long other type 2's have lasted on diet and exercise alone which might give me a rough idea.
> 
> Thanks.  Jill.



Hi Jill all I can add is I`ve  been diagnosed 4 weeks and all ready on 500mg of Metformin once a day. I was told it would hard to control my BG  by diet & exercise alone. I have all ready lost 4 pounds but think that's down to the Metformin, just have too see how it goes. Muzzie


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 10, 2011)

Muzzie501 said:


> Hi Jill all I can add is I`ve  been diagnosed 4 weeks and all ready on 500mg of Metformin once a day. I was told it would hard to control my BG  by diet & exercise alone. I have all ready lost 4 pounds but think that's down to the Metformin, just have too see how it goes. Muzzie



Hi Muzzie,
I also was diagnosed 4 weeks ago; my random blood test was 11.7 and fasting 7.4. My first HbA1c is 7.2; DN would like me to get that down to under 7 by December. Can I ask what you're blood sugars were when first diagnosed. Many thanks, Amanda x


----------



## squidge63 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was diagnosed in 1999, I noticed my glucose level in my notes while waiting for an echocardiogram, and thought hmmm that isn't normal .. It was 9.4, they didn't seem concerned with that as I was admitted with chest pain, it was tested one day as I was so sleepy and it was 11, so I had to go for a glucose tolerance test, handed my specimen in and had blood taken, after a while a Dr came out and told me I didn't to have the test as my specimen went high when tested and my blood test showed I was diabetic.

I was D/E for 6 months and went on to metformin, a year later added gliclizide and 2003 was on started insulin, am still on metformin 6 x 500mg a day.

Three weeks ago my sugars were all over the place, couldn't get them down. I was in hospital 2 weeks ago as I had a stroke, and my sugars were perfect (probably due to eating 3 meals a day and small portions), and apart from lastnight, since I have been home they have been very good. Got to work on my HbA1c down as it was 9.6%.


----------



## AnnW (Sep 11, 2011)

Just coming to the end of my first year after diagnosis. I was put straight on metformin, 1 in the morning and 2 at night, and diet and exercise. I have often wondered why I wasn't given the option of diet and exercise first. Was it because my reading was high on Dx ? It was 22.5 .
I am ok with the meds and I think (!!) keeping a reasonable check on things. I have lost weight , I swim 5 times a week , 40 lengths each time , and I have now incorporated a walk of about 3 miles in the afternoon. 
I feel so much better. 
I do occasionally have some chips, sometimes crisps and my treatof apple crumble once a week but otherwise I eat quite healthily I think.
I have my 3 rd Hba1c coming up soon, blood test this week, so I'll see how it's been going.
I find to some extent I can feel if my sugars have gone up without testing... Is that a reasonable thing to say? I just feel a bit different if I haven't eaten the right thing !
Fun isn't it? !!


----------

